# Morocco Tour with a dog



## CaptainBligh

Thinking about joining a Morocco tour September/October 2010 but would like to take my Dog. I have a pet passport.

Has anyone taken there dog in and out of Morocco ? 

As I understand it you can re enter Spain then travel anywhere in the EU except UK until 6 months has expired ! 

Thanks Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## GEMMY

Not from Morocco,not part of the European pet passport scheme.  

tony


----------



## peedee

There have been posts on this before but I have never seen anyone saying they could be left in Spain. Is this possible and if so has anyone done this if so where and was it any good?

peedee


----------



## CaptainBligh

I understand from Desert Detours they nearly always have dogs on their Tours and "some people leave pets in the excellent kennels near Algeciras" quote from Desert Detours.

So I'm looking for an answer from someone that has been there and done it please !

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## patp

I think if you check the DEFRA website that you can take your dog out of the pet passport zone and still return to UK if you spend the preceding six months before entry to UK in a country that is part of the Pet Passport scheme.

That is my understanding anyway.

I think the reasoning is that you are effectively quarantining your dog in, say, Spain before you enter UK.


----------



## patp

PS

This thread might be better in the Pets section :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

There have been reports on here of people going with Desertdetours,and have kennelled their dogs in southern Spain, they probably have an arrangement with a kennels to do it.

tony


----------



## derek500

How would the authorities at the UK/French border control, know your dog has been to Morocco?


----------



## pippin

When half the population of UK goes down with rabies. Not funny.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Hi Captain Bligh,

I think I read somewhere that although the EU Pet Passport Scheme does not apply there you can take a dog into Morocco if you have a Vet certificate of good health dated less than 10 days before date of departure and a Vet certificate of antirabies vaccination dated between 1 and 6 months before the date of departure to Morocco. I don't have a link for this so you should still check this independently, but at least it seems feasible. 


SD


----------



## patp

SD you are probably thinking of an export certificate. Most countries require them before admitting a dog to live there. 

The Pet Passport scheme overode this in the participating countries. It is still needed if you are moving to another country for more than a set period (may be 3 months?).

I am following this thread because I too would love to do the Desert Detours trip but would not kennel my dog to do so.

There is a large ex pat community in Spain. Surely there is someone there who could ................

now there's an idea for a little retirement business for me - move to Spain and take doggy guests into the house while owners go to Morroco :lol:


----------



## AndrewandShirley

I would suggest you email Ray at Desert Detours as I am sure he is the man in the know,


----------



## CaptainBligh

AndrewandShirley said:


> I would suggest you email Ray at Desert Detours as I am sure he is the man in the know,


Ray of Desert Tours E mailed me yesterday with an answer to say Guests do take Dogs to Morocco. However after they leave the Tour he didn't know how they got on returning to the UK etc.

Captain Bligh

:brave:


----------



## Detourer

Hi

Firstly I should say, from our point of view, that we expect a higher level of control……..and have so far never had a problem. We camp in some pretty open/wild areas and I am constantly conscious that dogs can wonder off and get lost……cross two small dunes and they can't see the camp for example. There are loads of stray dogs [and cats] in Morocco but I have to say I have never seen a "Rabid" dog or heard first hand stories………but I am sure there are.

Border control has tightened over the last month or so and on the last 3 tours I have had to show the paperwork for "Sidney"…….Having said that I was waved through on returning to Spain from a Morocco tour only yesterday with not even a glance.......Last month they checked his papers in great detail.

I am told that you now need a Heath Cert to go with your Pet Passport but I can't work out if that is a Spanish one for entry or a Moroccan one for exit as the official info is very unclear…..No real problem as we have Vets on both sides who will issue on request 24/7 and cheap.

There are a number of excellent "Pet Hotels" in the near area catering very much for those who wish……….. [Brits].

Basic fact is that NO you can't return directly to the UK before the 6 month thing. How do they know your pet has been to Morocco? It's with you and should they look your passport has a Moroccan stamp. Proof of kennelling in Spain for the period you were in Morocco would be OK.

There is free travel and no restrictions, other than Pet Passport etc., for Euro mainland nationals and ex-pats.

Ray

.


----------

